# Seasonal Tire Totes



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Was wondering if anyone had bought / used these ??



If yes, are they any good ? Do they "do the job" ?



My issue has always been moving them - awkward, somewhat messy (even when clean) and, with rims attached, it's usually one-at-a-time. 

Lots of availability in the USA, but there is one location with some in Canada. 

Seller wants $55 (USD) delivered in Canada for a set of 4. They're "universal" fit (diameter from 21 to 31 inches - X-T 16s are about 28 inches).

Wonder if they're worth it ?? Or is it just another case of the advertising being better than the product....

Comments appreciated.


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

I read this article published last winter and seems worth the money:

http://www.canadiandriver.com/winter/5essentials.htm

but as mentioned there, Some selected Canadian Tire stores sold it for $19.95CAD for 2 last winter. I would say we can wait for them to start selling them this year.

How about a group purchase here anyone? :cheers:


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Jguy_ca said:


> I read this article published last winter and seems worth the money:
> 
> http://www.canadiandriver.com/winter/5essentials.htm


Nice - I'd love a set myself. Much better than those over-sized Glad kitchen-catchers that my tire dealer uses. 

jww


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Pricing*



Jguy_ca said:


> I read this article published last winter and seems worth the money:
> 
> http://www.canadiandriver.com/winter/5essentials.htm
> 
> ...


It was this article that you mentioned that caught my attention. Here's an extract :

"These are effectively luggage for your wheels. They're made from ballistic nylon (same as knapsacks) and come with Velcro ties and carry handles. Simply roll your wheel/tire onto the Tire Tote, and wrap it around the tire. It's one-size-fits-all, tough and washable. 

Tire Totes are currently found at select Canadian Tire locations (they're trying them out to gauge interest), and from what I could see, interest it high". 

Given that this is a Canadian based writer (he's in Ottawa) one would assume that the stated price of $19.95 (for a pair - $39.90 for 4) would be in Cdn dollars.

I found them on multiple sites in the USA and the most common price was $19.95 US Dollars - some were more i.e. $21.95 USD. 

The problem with buying from a US based supplier is the shipping - firstly they charge too much (one quoted $22.95 USD and another $18.00 USD) - secondly they tend to use UPS for their deliveries and those guys charge additional monies for "brokerage" fees (filling out one form) for import to Canada.

If I thought that Can. Tire was going to have them (even at $19.95 USD) I'd wait and purchase from them. However, I'm not confident that they will stock/sell them - it was indicated that they would only be at "selected" stores last winter and they would "gauge" interest, albeit that the writer of the article felt that interest would be high.

I checked the CTC site - as well as their "Driver FX" counterpart - and there's no indication of them having the product..........

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> If I thought that Can. Tire was going to have them (even at $19.95 USD) I'd wait and purchase from them. However, I'm not confident that they will stock/sell them - it was indicated that they would only be at "selected" stores last winter and they would "gauge" interest, albeit that the writer of the article felt that interest would be high.
> 
> I checked the CTC site - as well as their "Driver FX" counterpart - and there's no indication of them having the product..........


I don't see the reason why they would not sell them this winter. maybe not available yet as their winter tires. Let's wait till next month as people like you and me will begin shopping for winter tires and need these totes to store our nice alloy wheels.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Please explain why anyone would need those things.  

You know some american is going to try to save his tires by actually driving with those on. :wtf:


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

ERBell said:


> Please explain why anyone would need those things.


If you love those alloy wheels, you want them to have proper storage. At least I'm one who don't want to mess around with those cheap plastic bags, and I would have to leave those wheels at the backyard. So good protection is very important.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*NEED ? ?*



ERBell said:


> Please explain why anyone would need those things.


Perhaps in your neck of the woods (BC) a "seasonal" change over is not as common as it is here on the East coast.

In my particular case, I have to store my tires either in the shed (in the back yard, some distance from my driveway) or in my basement (crawl space area) where the temperature is more constant than the shed. I choose the latter. Unfortunately I don't have a garage :thumbdwn: 

If you've ever tried "lugging" a 16 inch tire (inflated) on the rim, out of a crawl space, thru the basement and up 5 steps before arriving at the back end of the driveway - then - I think you'd have the answer to your question. If not, take it from me, it's a chore. 

I'm hoping that the "handles" on these tire totes might make the job just a tad easier and was wondering if any other members had any experience with the product  

:cheers: Roger


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> Perhaps in your neck of the woods (BC) a "seasonal" change over is not as common as it is here on the East coast.
> 
> In my particular case, I have to store my tires either in the shed (in the back yard, some distance from my driveway) or in my basement (crawl space area) where the temperature is more constant than the shed. I choose the latter. Unfortunately I don't have a garage :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


I can see your point. Goodluck with the fancy tire bags. :cheers:


----------



## IanR (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks like these are available in stores now and can't be ordered online.

Product number is: 08-2000-2

On the Canadian Tire website it is showing 2/5 stores in my area with them in stock.

edit... forgot to add $24.99 / pair.


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

IanR said:


> Looks like these are available in stores now and can't be ordered online.
> 
> Product number is: 08-2000-2
> 
> ...


Thanks IanR. I just found 1/3 stores in my area with them in stock. Now deciding whether buy it now or wait for sale. :cheers:


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Does anyone know if these things work with rims or will the extra weight make the velcro come apart and the tote to fall open??

Another related question - my tire supplier advised me to always store my winter and summer tires on the sidewall rather than on the tread. I have never questioned it - does ths make sense?

jww


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

jww said:


> Does anyone know if these things work with rims or will the extra weight make the velcro come apart and the tote to fall open??
> 
> Another related question - my tire supplier advised me to always store my winter and summer tires on the sidewall rather than on the tread. I have never questioned it - does ths make sense?
> 
> jww


As seen in the pics from the links I posted earlier those guys also store tires w/rims installed, not separated. So I suppose they are capable as each can hold up to 80lbs (36kg) based on info from Canadian Tire website. And could you explain more details on the meaning of "store my winter and summer tires on the sidewall rather than on the tread"?


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Jguy_ca said:


> ...And could you explain more details on the meaning of "store my winter and summer tires on the sidewall rather than on the tread"?


I always stack my my tires on the inner sidewall down rather than standing up. Picture this - 4 hula-hoops laying on top of each other on the ground rather than being rolled down the slope side-by-side  

jww


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*TIRE STORAGE TIPS*



jww said:


> I always stack my my tires on the inner sidewall down rather than standing up. Picture this - 4 hula-hoops laying on top of each other on the ground rather than being rolled down the slope side-by-side
> 
> jww


*This may be helpful*


Tire Storage Tips  

If stored in unfavorable conditions, or if not properly handled, tires change their physical properties. This can lead to a shorter service life, and the tires may even deteriorate to the extent that they become unusable. Correctly stored and handled tires retain their properties virtually unchanged for several years. 

Storage in the open air, even under a protective covering, is not permitted. 

A storeroom for tires should be cool, dry and dark and should be well ventilated. Storage temperature must not exceed normal room temperature. In heated rooms the tires must be shielded from the heat source. 

The tires must be protected from direct sunlight and continuous changes of air. As ozone is particularly damaging, storerooms must not contain any devices that generate ozone.

Solvents, fuels, lubricants, and chemicals should not be kept in tire storerooms or come into contact with tires.

Ensure that tires are not stored under pressure to avoid cracks.

Minimizing storage time helps avoid damage.

*At this link * 
http://www.conti-online.com/generat...tal/automobile/general/safety/storage_en.html

*you'll see an illustration for both on and off rim storage.* I've read elsewhere that when tires are stored on the rims, the inflated pressure should be reduced to half and the valve caps left on.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Roger - I never thought of hanging them - yet I always hang my bikes during the winter - doh!

jww


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Endorsement*

Got my "Tire Totes" yesterday and put them on today.

Excellent product, high quality, strong material, substantial handle.

There are 3 closure points:- 1 overlaps the tread area and the other 2 cover each of the sidewalls - velcro material holds them well, even with the weight. Specs. say they will carry 80 lbs. Fairly easy to carry 2 by the handles, whereas before I could only carry 1 at a time.

Fit on the 16 inch tires & rim is excellent, with room to spare, which makes for a good overlap.

IMHO, one of the  "best inventions since sliced bread"  :thumbup: 

Roger


----------

